
Ask HN: How to build your own streaming “Nest Cam”? - a_d
I am attempting to build my own home monitoring system, to learn more about computer vision&#x2F;image processing. Need some help on the hardware side - i.e. which camera to use for streaming to a custom IP?<p>Would love to learn if you built such a system before or can point to some useful resources?
======
sharemywin
There's this:

[http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Raspberry-Pi-
Web...](http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Raspberry-Pi-Webcam-
Server-and-Stream-/)

------
sharemywin
This site looked interesting:

[http://www.camera-sdk.com/](http://www.camera-sdk.com/)

------
sharemywin
make sure you change the factory default username/password.

[https://reolink.com/how-to-tell-if-your-security-camera-
has-...](https://reolink.com/how-to-tell-if-your-security-camera-has-been-
hacked/)

